# Prueba de diodos con multimetro digital



## electroaficionado (Oct 17, 2007)

Buenas a todos. 
Cuando uno prueba un diodo con el tester en la posición correspondiente obtiene, en un sentido ningun valor, y en el otro sentido si obtiene un valor determinado. Mi pregutna es: ¿Que significa éste numero que se obtiene de la medición?

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 18, 2007)

El silicio se comporta como una especie de bateria al reves, por ejemplo los led verdes no empiezan a lucir 1.9V, para tensiones inferiores no circula corriente.

Los diodos y transistores de silicio 0.6-0.7V
Los diodos especiales utilizados en conmutadas 0.2V y 0.4V
Los diodos de germanio . hummmm. 0.2V
Los led, segun color van de 1.8 a 3V


¿Esto sirve para algo?

Pues para conocer si la pieza esta bien.

Diodos:

directa    0.6-0.7V OK
inversa   infinito    OK
inversa  alguna lectura.fugas, malo


Transistores:

Base-emisor    0.6-0.7V OK
base-colector  0.60.7V  OK
El resto de convinaciones infinito, si no tiene fugas.

Si para que marque 0.6-0.7V debes poner el positivo (banana roja) en la base se trata de un transistor NPN

Si para que marque 0.6-0.7V debes poner el positivo (banana negra) en la base se trata de un transistor PNP


Ademas si te fijas el colector tiene una décimas menos de voltaje que el emisor, esto te permite adivinar cual es el colector m el emisor y la base sin el datasheet.


¿Sirve para algo?.

Un testes es una herramienta todo en uno, solo en necesario conocerlo como se comporta en cada situacion y que valores debe dar.

Hay cientos de miles de transistores pero todos dan el famoso valor 0.6-0.7V


Un saludo cordial


----------



## jona (Oct 18, 2007)

hola
los valores que marca el tester son entre 600 y 700mv(milivoltios),que vendria a ser 0,6v o 0,7v,que es la tension de ruptura de la barrera de el diodo.
en un sentido tiene que marcar este valor aproximado, en el otro nada, lo mejor tanto para transistores como diodos, a la hora de medirlos en una placa de t.v audio o cualquier cosa, lo mejor es sacarlo de alli, puesto que muchas veces, nos confundimos con valores extraños y eso sucede por que el diodo o transistor tiene en paralelo un capacitor o una resistencia,variando las mediciones.


----------



## mcrven (Oct 18, 2007)

Salud amigos.

Recuérdosle que los datos que aportan son válidos para los Multímetros digitales modernos, los que tienen la función DIODO en una de sus escalas y que, también, suele utilizarse para medir continuidad y que, además de indicar en el display está conectada a una chicharra o pito.

En multímetro anteriores, también digitales, esta función no estaba presente, por lo cual, se hacían esas pruebas utilizando la función de ohm-metro del mismo. En esos casos, la lectura no correspondía a la propiedad Vfwd de los diodos sino, a una resistencia relativa en el sentido de conducción de las uniones.
Este tipo de lectura se puede hacer igualmente con los multímetros modernos. Se coloca en escala de 20 KΩ y se prueba el dispositivo de la misma manera. En un sentido marcará una lectura relativamente baja, mientras que, al contrario dará infinito, siempre y cuando el dispositivo esté bien.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## Juan Romero (Oct 18, 2007)

Hola amigos, estuve revisando las respuestas de este tema, y veo que la pregunta es muy buena pero en las respuestas existe una gran ausencia del concepto. Yo sabia a que se debia ese voltaje que indica el multimetro digital cuando uno prueba un diodo, pero tenia que fundamentarlo aqui; para eso revise mis apuntes del curso "Fisica Electronica" que se dicta en mi "U" y aqui los expongo:
Debido a que el diodo es una union tipo P-N en equilibrio esta genera una barrera de potencial en la union causada por la concentracion de impuresas aceptoras (Na) y por las impuresas dadoras (Nd). Cuando el diodo se polariza directamente (por las puntas del multimetro) este decrementa su barrera de potencial y el voltaje que se mide es el generado por la union P-N que se deduce de la siguiente ecuacion:

*Vo= Vt.Ln(Na.Nd/Ni^2)*

Donde:
Vo: Voltaje de union P-N
Vt: Voltaje termico del semiconductor=26mV
Na: Concentracion de impurezas aceptoras
Nd: Concentracion de impurezas dadoras
Ni: Concentracion de portadores intrinsecos

Por ejemplo: Para un diodo de Si se tiene que Na=10^16 cm^-3 ; Nd=10^17 cm^-3
Ni=1.5x10^10 cm^-3, con esto se obtiene:

Vo= 26E-3xLn[10^33/2.25E20]= 0.76V

Por lo tanto a esto es que se debe ese voltaje; compruebenlo uds mismo
Cuando se polariza el diodo inverzamente la barrera de potencial se incrementa bloqueando la conduccion de portadores de carga y el diodo no conduce. La tension de ruptura del diodo es el voltaje de pico inverso (PIV) que soporta el diodo y no lo que dice "JONA", esto se debe a que a ese voltaje el diodo presenta una corriente de fuga y si se incrementa ese voltaje el diodo se destruye.
Aunque esto es un poco teorico y aburrido pero despeja ese duda.
Espero te sirva de algo amigo "electroaficionado". Saludos.[/quote]


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 18, 2007)

Estube probando unos diodos de potencia que le saque a una fuente y veo que marcan 145 cuando los pruebo, y en sentido inverso nada.
Eso quiere decir que son 145mV la tensión a la que comienza a conducir ese diodo?
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 18, 2007)

El multimetro solo te dice si estan sanos o no
Si mides en un sentido no te tiene que dar nada: Resistencia infinita
Si mides en sentido contrario te tiene que dar resistencia y de bajo valor.

Aplicando a tu caso el diodo esta sano

Si quieres saber cuantos mV posee de caida interna tiene el diodo, tienes que armarte un circuito con una resistencia en serie con el diodo (1000Ohms) y medir sobre este con el multimetro en volt * 2VCC (Escala), lo alimentas con cualquier tension > 3VCC.
Esta medicion te dara los famosos 0,76 VCC


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 18, 2007)

Si yo suponia (cuando tenia el tester analogico) que la prueba de diodos seria mas bien un si-no, pero ante estos valores me surgio la duda de que significaban y que unidades tenian.
Gracias a todos por sus respuestas
Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Ago 7, 2011)

Perdon que reviva un tema antiguo pero lo veo tonteria abrir uno nuevo teniendo este..



jona dijo:


> hola
> los valores que marca el tester son entre 600 y 700mv(milivoltios),que  vendria a ser 0,6v o 0,7v,que es la tension de ruptura de la barrera de  el diodo.





Fogonazo dijo:


> El multimetro solo te dice si estan sanos o no
> Si mides en un sentido no te tiene que dar nada: Resistencia infinita
> Si mides en sentido contrario te tiene que dar resistencia y de bajo valor.
> 
> ...




Solamente queria aclarar una cosa.
Segun jona el multimetro marca entre 600-700mV, lo que viene siendo la tension de ruptura, pero segun fogonazo no marca dicha tension de ruptura y hay que montar un circuito aparte para saber que tension de ruptura tiene ¿En que quedamos? ¿Marca o no marca la tension de ruptura?
Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 7, 2011)

Hola.

El multímetro te marca el votaje umbral (Si=0.6v a 0.7v, Ge=0.1v a 0.2v).
El voltaje de ruptura no se puede medir, y sí haces un circuito para medirlo, cuando haces la medida destruyes el diodo.

Cuando el multímetro no tiene medidor de diodos se usa el ohmímetro para medir el diiodo. Si obtienes una lectura de ohmios y despues de intercambiar los terminales del ohmímetro y mide como circuito abierto o infinito, el diodo está bueno.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Limbo (Ago 7, 2011)

> El voltaje de ruptura no se puede medir, y sí haces un circuito para medirlo, cuando haces la medida destruyes el diodo.


Me equivoque en mi anterior mensaje, no queria decir l atension de ruptura, queria decir tension umbral pero me acabo de dar cuenta que el compañero jona tambien se confundio:


> hola
> los valores que marca el tester son entre 600 y 700mv(milivoltios),que   vendria a ser 0,6v o 0,7v,que es la tension de ruptura de la barrera de   el diodo.


Por eso me confundi..

¿Es posible que algunos multimetros midan la mitad o den otro valor? Lo digo porque tengo un multimetro que me marca aproximadamente la mitad  del valor que otro multimetro que tengo... De siempre me ha marcado asi... y ahora lo entiendo menos que antes..

Gracias.
Saludos.
P.D: Fogonazo, ahora si que estoy mezclando temas.. sorry...


----------

